# finally learned.



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

figured out the webcam. lol. im not the computer savy type. so this is a big thing for me. lol.



flor de oliva maduro..
got better as it smoked.
burned well. definatly better now that it has been sitting at a lower humidity for a couple months.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I think it would have been better if you hadn't shown us your mug Andrew! j/k bro, congrats, now you just need to download Skype and join us for eherfs!

click on the link below

How to eherf/members list


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

haha. i get excited for the simple things at times. 
and that is a good idea. Shitty part is i dont think this cam will work so well. but not against giving it a shot.


----------

